# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Aναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας balcanica

## mitsman

Mε την βοήθεια καλών φίλων, οπως ο Γιωργος (Geam) που μου χαρισε ενα θηλυκό, απέκτησα τα 2 πρώτα μου ζευγαράκια καρδερίνες εκτροφης.
Θα σας πω τις εξελίξεις απο το πρώτο ζευγάρι μου!


Διαμονη: κλούβα σε εξωτερικό χώρο, διαστασεις: 1,00μ * 0,75υ * 0.75π, κλαδιά απο πεύκο αλλα και απο αμυγδαλια μέσα για πατήθρες και πολλά πλαστικα και χλωρα πρασινα κλαδια εξωτερικα για να νιωθουν μεγαλυτερη ασφάλεια τα πουλακια μου!!!








Διατροφή:

Σαν βασικό μείγμα χρησιμοποίησα αυτο:
*MANITOBA-CARDUELIDI

*Δακτύλις, Ραδικόσπορος, ΚεχρίΚαναδά, ΛευκήΠερίλλα, Μαρουλόσποροςλευκός, Γαϊδουράγκαθο (mariano), Χρυσός Λιναρόσπορος, Μαρουλόσποροςμαύρος, Παπαρουνόσπορος, Κία, Σπόρος νυχτολούλουδο (bella di notte),Σισαμόσπορος, Γαϊδουράγκαθο (selvatico), Αγριόσποροιλιβαδιού, Ντοματόσπορος, Σπόροςβασιλικού, ΝίζερΙνδίας, Ρούψενκόκκινο, Υβρίδιομαύρουηλιόσπορου, Γρασίδιψιλό, Αποφλοιωμένηβρώμη, ΛευκόΜιλέτ, Κάρθαμο. 


Κια-καμελίνα εξτρα 3-4 φορες την εβδομαδα.

Αυγοτροφή έκανα μια δική μου παραλλαγή φέτος:

Έβραζα 2 αυγά τα έβαζα στο μουλτι,  και μετά πρόσθετα 
1 κουταλιά της σούπας σκόνη για κρέμα μεγαλώματος νεοσσών (Kaytee Exact)
1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού μαγιά μπύρας για πουλιά
1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού γύρη
1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού ρυζάλευρο

Ανακάτεμα καλό και βουρ στις καρδερίνες!!!!!


Σκουλικια: δοκίμασα κατι νέο και μου βγήκε σε πολυ καλο.... αντι για τα mealworms, εδωσα σκουλικια biggatino που ειναι σαφως απο τα ανώτερα πρωτεινικα σκουλικάκια, ειναι σκουλίκια που χρησιμοποιούμε στο ψάρεμα!
Εβραζα νερο και τα ξεπλενα καλα καλα με βραστο νερο! Φοβερη αποδοχη απο τα πουλια!


Σουπιοκόκκαλο, grit, ενεργό άνθρακα έχω μόνιμα μέσα στο κλουβί μου

Απο βιταμίνες ακολούθησα καταγράμμα το Πρόγραμμα - οδηγός Orlux





έβαλα δυο φωλιές, μια εσωτερικου τύπου και μια εξωτερικου που την προσάρμοσα εσωτερικά!

οταν είδα οτι άρχισαν να βάζουν νήμα στην μια το ανέφερα στον Μιχάλη (aera), μου είπε να βάλω νημα μεσα στην φώλια και θα το φτιάξουν μονες τους, ετσι εκανα και έτσι εγινε, μετα απο λιγες μερες μου ειπε αν βαλω κομματακια βαμβακι να το βαλουν στο κεντρο αν θελουν.... ξαναεκανα οτι μου ειπε και επεσε πάλι μεσα!!!
Καπου εδω πρεπει να τον ευχαριστησω για την απιστευτη υπομονη στις απειρες ερωτησεις που μου απαντησε!!!!


Η θηλυκια λοιπόν εκατσε μέσα και εκανε 5 υπεροχα μικρα αυγουλάκια!!!!







εδω στα 3 αυγα, δεν τις ξαναενοχλησα!!!!!






Παρόλα αυτα ομως.... καποια στιγμη καρδερίνα σταματησε το κλώσσημα και ευτυχως ειχα καναρα που κλωσσουσε αυγουλάκια και μπόρεσα και τα άλλαξα, αν και ειχαν παγωσει εντελως ολα τα αυγα εκολαύτηκαν και με την βοηθεια μου (αποκλειστικο ταισμα τις 15-16 πρώτες μέρες) ολα πήγαν κατευχην!!!!

----------


## geam

μπράβο ρε Μητσάρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! αντε να παίρνουμε κι εμείς σειρά.....

----------


## thanasissin

Ταξη, πρόγραμμα, καθαριότητα, συνέπεια, ΑΝΤΑΜΟΙΒΗ.

Μπράβο σου. Χωρίς τα παραπάνω ΔΕΝ γίνεται.




> και με την βοηθεια μου (αποκλειστικο ταισμα τις 15-16 πρώτες μέρες) ολα πήγαν κατευχην!


μετά τις 15-16 ημέρες τι έκανες?

----------


## aeras

Μπράβο Δημήτρη. Η συνέχεια  να είναι ακόμη καλύτερη

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μπράβο Δημήτρη !!!!!!!!!!! Και στο κλαράκι με το καλό !!!!*  ::

----------


## mitsman

Σας ευχαριστω παρα παρα παρα παρα πολυ!!!!!!!! Οπως ειπα ειχα καναρα που κλωσσουσε και περασα εκει τα αυγα.... η καναρα δεν ξερω τον λογο αλλα τον πρώτο καιρο δεν ταίζε, μετα ανελαβε κανονικα.....

Να 'μαι και επι το εργο, στο βιντεο ειναι σε πιο μεγάλη ηλικια!

----------


## PAIANAS

Αυτά να τα βλέπουν οι όψιμοι απογοητευμένοι (εκ Περιστερίου) ..ο επιμένων νικά ...Δημήτρη να ξέρεις ότι αυτά (παρότι ταϊσμένα από παραμάνα ) του χρόνου μπορεί να ταϊσουν κανονικά τα δικά τους μικρά ...Έύχομαι ακόμη καλύτερη συνέχεια !!

----------


## vag21

να τα χαιρεσε τα κουκλια σου μητσακο.

----------


## mitsman

Νικο δεν κρύβω οτι το άρθρο που είχες ανεβάσει περυσι σε εμας εδω, το ειχα εκτυπώσει και το εχω διαβάσει άπειρες φορες και το έχω σαν ευαγγελιο......


Φετος θελω να χτίσω μια βαση και του χρόνου αν ειμαστε καλα πρώτα ο Θεος να ξεκινησουμε τα "σχέδια"!!!

Σας ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ!

----------


## dimitrioy

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΡΕ ΑΔΕΛΦΕ, ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕΡΑΚΛΗΣ.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

καλή συνέχεια αγορίνα μου!!

----------


## mitsman

Σας ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ ολους..... εδω εχουν αρχίσει να μεγαλώνουν και να μοιάζουν με καρδερινάκια   




Και εδω βάζουμε ταυτότητα!!!







Και εδω μερικες μέρες μετα, αφου εχουμε κανει ενα καλο ταισμα!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Να σου ζησουν Δημητρη!!!
Μακαρι να μεγαλωσουν και να εχεις 5 καρδερινες εκτροφης σου!!!

----------


## Avdiritis

Δημήτρη εύγε και εις ανώτερα (αν υπάρχουν)...πολύ όμορφα τα μικρά σου...ελπίζω να έρθει και η δικιά μου σειρά  κάποια μέρα  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Σας ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ...... παντα υπάρχει ανώτερα..... το επόμενο βήμα ειναι να στηρίξω αυτες τις νεες ζωες που έφερα στον κοσμο και να φερουν και αυτες νεα καρδερινάκια του χρόνου........ αν τα καταφερω τοτε ενταξει!
Πάμε καλα!!!! δεν ειναι κατι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο!!!! Αρκει τα πουλια να ειναι εκτροφης θεωρω!

----------


## teo24

Μπραβο ρε Δημητρη.Ολο εκπληξεις εισαι.Παντα τετοια κι ακομα καλυτερα....

----------


## Nick

Μπράβο Δημήτρη να τα χαίρεσαι τα μικρά!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Να 'σαι καλα Θοδωρη!!!!




Φωτογραφίες συνέχεια!!!!!! φτου φτου φτου στα ματακια τους τα κουκλάκια μου......... χα χ χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## mitsman

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Νικο... ευχομαι τα ίδια και καλύτερα!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Αχ τα σκατουλάκια μου τα όμορφα,έπος είναι.

----------


## dimitrioy

μπραβο συνονοματε να τα χαιρεσαι.

----------


## daras

υπεροχα νεα!!! παντα τετοια!!

----------


## Antigoni87

*Δεν παίζεσαι!!!* Δημήτρη συγχαρητήρια, είναι φοβερή η προσπάθειά σου και είσαι όλο εκπλήξεις  :Happy:   :Happy: 
Δεν έχω ξαναδεί μωρό καρδερινάκι, και έχω πάθει!!!!! Είναι ακαταμάχητα!  ::  Μπράβο ρε Μίτσμαν με τα ωραία σου! Τι πρησμένα λαιμουδάκια είναι αυτά;;; Χαχα!! Μπράβο και πάλι!!

----------


## mitsman

Να 'στε καλα παιδια..... Πανο εσυ που προσπάθησες να ταισεις νεοσσους απο την πρώτη μέρα ξερεις τι σημαίνει!!!!


Πραγματικα ειναι απο τα πιο όμορφα μικρα..... εχουν απιστευτη χαρη.... στα ματια μου μοιάζουν με μακαο.... χα χα χα χα χα χα χα


και καθε μερα μεγαλώνουν τοσο πολυ........   μετα απο λιγες μέρες πάλι

----------


## Antigoni87

Ε λοιπόν αν δε μου έλεγες ότι είναι καρδερινάκια, μπορεί και να τα μπέρδευα με καναρίνια! Έχουν μικροδιαφορές βέβαια, στάνταρ το χρώμα των φτερών φυσικά, αλλά και είναι κάπως πιο "άγριο" το χρώμα του δέρματος νομίζω... Και το ραμφάκι λιγο πιο μυτερό;; Τι περίεργο! Και αλλάζουν τόσο πολύ!
Να κάνω τη χαζή ερώτηση της ημέρας: αν ζευγαρώσεις καρδερίνα με σκουφάτο καναρίνι, μπορεί να βγει πουλακι ακριβως σαν καρδερίνα, αλλά με σκουφί;;;  :Happy0065:   (αν ναι, το θέλω!  :Anim 26:  Αλλά πρακτικά γίνεται;;

----------


## mitsman

Οταν εχεις την δυνατότητα να βγάλεις καρδερίνες στο κλουβί... τα ξεχνας ΟΛΑ τα αλλα!!! πιστεψε με!!!!!!!

ειναι εφικτο παντως.... εχει περασει τετοιο πουλάκι απο τα χέρια μου!!!!

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ

----------


## andreascrete

> Ε λοιπόν αν δε μου έλεγες ότι είναι καρδερινάκια, μπορεί και να τα μπέρδευα με καναρίνια! Έχουν μικροδιαφορές βέβαια, στάνταρ το χρώμα των φτερών φυσικά, αλλά και είναι κάπως πιο "άγριο" το χρώμα του δέρματος νομίζω... Και το ραμφάκι λιγο πιο μυτερό;; Τι περίεργο! Και αλλάζουν τόσο πολύ!
> Να κάνω τη χαζή ερώτηση της ημέρας: αν ζευγαρώσεις καρδερίνα με σκουφάτο καναρίνι, μπορεί να βγει πουλακι ακριβως σαν καρδερίνα, αλλά με σκουφί;;;  (αν ναι, το θέλω!  Αλλά πρακτικά γίνεται;;


Γίνεται με σκουφάτη Γκλόστερ κανάρα, τα μικρά της θα μοιάζουν με την καρδερίνα πατέρα,όσα βγούν σκουφάτα θα έχουν σκούφο τέλειο σαν Γκλόστερ αλλά δεν θα έχουν έντονες κόκκινες μάσκες σαν τον πατέρα!

----------


## johnrider

_είσαι δυναμίτης_!!

----------


## mitsman

Για πες Γιάννη... πως τα βλέπεις τα πράγματα????

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μπραβο δημητρη!
να τα χαιρεσαι ...!!! μου αρεσει που τα μωρα εχουν βουλιτσες στο στηθος τους...!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δημήτρη στην παρούσα φάση δίνεις σκουλήκι βρασμένο εσύ ??? *

----------


## ria

δημητρη παντα αξιος μακαρι του χρονου να τα 2πλσιασεις και 3πλασιασεις τα πιτσιρικια σου!!!!!!! και να μεγαλωσουν και αυτα μωρα με την σειρα τους!!!!!!

----------


## johnrider

_αναβαθμίστηκες σε_ _πυρηνική_ βόμβα και μου έξυσες μια πληγή.

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο Μητσαρα ! να τα χαιρεσαι !! να τα χαιρονται οι γονεις τους ! μπραβο σε οσους σε βοηθησαν με τις συμβουλες τους ,μπραβο και σε σενα που με το παρον ποστ και με αλλα που θα ακουλουθησουν βοηθας  δινοντας θαρρος και στην πορεια συμβουλες για να ακολουθησουν σωστα και αλλοι!

----------


## μαρια ν

Δημητρη να σου ζησουν ειναι τρομερα πολυ ομορφα, μου αρεσουν πολυ τα μικρακια σου

----------


## andreascrete

μπράβο! μοιάζουν καλοφροντισμένα και υγιέστατα!....καλή αναπαραγωγή και με το καλό να σου δώσουν απογόνους και αυτά μελλοντικά!

----------


## mitsman

Σας ευχαριστω παρα παρα παρα πολυ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!


Αλεξανδρε οι εξτρα ζωικες πρωτείνες εμπαιναν στην κρέμα μεχρι να μεγαλώσουν....   τωρα πια ειναι 31 μερων!!!!

 :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064: 

Πραγματικά ειναι υγιέστατα...... και πολυ δυνατα!!!!!!!!!

Εχω μια απορια ομως τωρα!!!!!!! Ειμαι σε ενα πολυ κομβικο σημειο και το τρέμω..... τα εχω δει να πίνουν νέρο και να τσιμπανε αυγοψωμο.... τα χωρίζω??????

----------


## geam

οχι.....40 - 45 ημερών....

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο ρε Γιωργάρα... γιατι ενω βλέπω και τρωνε και πινουν  μονα τους, πανε στην μαμα και ζητανε φαι.... και για αυτο δεν τα χωρισα ακομη!

----------


## geam

ναι φίλε.... και στις 40 – 45 μέρες νωρίς είναι....κατά την γνώμη νου όσο περισσότερο τ’ αφήσεις τόσο το καλύτερο.... χώρισέ τα μόνο όταν αρχίσουν και σου δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στην επόμενη γέννα....

----------


## geam

δόξα τω Θεώ χώρο έχεις...

----------


## aeras

Άστα μαζί με τους γονείς μέχρι να βγουν της επόμενης γέννας ο πατέρας  τα εκπαιδεύει και  ταΐζει. Όταν τα χωρίσεις θα τα βάλεις μόνα τους σε κλουβί.

----------


## andreascrete

όταν λές μαμά εννοείς την κανάρα που τα κλώσσησε η την ενήλικη καρδερίνα μέσα στο κλουβί? ....νομίζω είχες γράψει ότι η φυσική μάνα άφησε τα αυγά μετά απο κάποιες μέρες και η κανάρα τα συνέχισε με την βοήθεια σου στο ταϊσμα!
Ταϊζει η καρδερίνα τα μικρά απο την στιγμή που δεν τα εκκόλαψε αυτή?

----------


## mitsman

Η ενηλικη καρδερινα μαζι με μια καναρα τα μεγαλώνουν πλεόν!!!

----------


## mitsman



----------


## μαρια ν

Ειναι πολυ γλυκα τα μικρα να τα χαιρεσαι :Love0020:

----------


## δημητρα

τρελανε μας λιγο ακομη συνονοματε, φτου φτου κουκλια

----------


## teo24

Eλα ρε Μητσαρα με την ομαδαρα σου.Πανεμορφα ρε φιλε,φτου φτου.Πως νομιζα οτι balcanika ειναι οι λευκες.Σορρυ αλλα δηλωνω ασχετος.....

----------


## petra

Αχ βρε μιτσμανακο εκανες το θαυμα σου παλη!!!! νατα χαιρονται οι γονεις κι εσυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ  !! κουκλια ειναι~!!!!

----------


## ninos

Δημήτρη είναι πανέμορφααααα !!!!!!

----------


## vag21

η φωτογραφικη εχει παρει φωτια.

----------


## mitsman

Η φωτογραφικη εχει παρει πραγματικα φωτια φετος..... μ'αρεσει πολυ η φωτογραφια αλλα τα μικρα το αξιζουν και με το παραπανω!


Εχω τρελαθει τελειως και θελω να το θυμαμαι για παντα!

----------


## Nick

Μπράβο Δημήτρη να τα χαίρεσαι!!!!
Πανέμορφα τα μικρά!

----------


## mitsman

κατι αρπακτικο μου εφαγε το ενα απο τα μικρα μου........ του ελειπε το ενα ποδι.... αυτο εγινε βραδυ!!!!!
Σκεφτομαι ποντικο, αλλα ειναι στην ταράτσα.... σκεφτομαι κουκουβάγια αλλα δεν εχουμε εδω κουκουβάγιες... και εστω οτι ηταν κουκουβάγια ενα μονο θα ετρωγε??? τι γινεται????

τελος παντων.... θα ανακαλυψω γιατι μου ειχε φαει κ αλλο πουλι με τον ιδιο ακριβως τροπο πριν ενα μηνα και προχθες μου εφαγε παλι ενα φλωράκι..... οτι ζωάκι και να ειναι οτι ενστικτα και να ακολουθει δεν θα ειμαι καθολου ευγενικος μαζι του!!!!!!

----------


## vag21

προσοχη δημητρη γιατι σιγουρα θα επιστρεψει.

----------


## mitsman

εχει φαει 3 διαφορετικα πουλια 3 τελειως διαφορετικες ημερομηνιες.... δεν ξερω ποτε να το περιμενω...... αλλα κατι θα σκεφτω...... εχω γεμισει τον κοσμο φακες για αρχη......

----------


## andreascrete

Δημήτρη κάνουν τέτοια λάθη? Έχεις κιόλας 3 επιθέσεις στα πουλιά σου με απώλειες και δεν φρόντισες να βάλεις διπλό κάγκελο στα κλουβιά σου ή να πάς να ντύσεις τα κλουβιά με σίτα??? Εδώ ολόκληρα άρθρα γράφτηκαν για αυτά τα θέματα και είναι δυνατό να μην τα πήρες υπόψη σου?, τα αρπακτικά δεν αστειεύονται και είναι αμαρτία να χάνεις τα πουλιά σου και ειδικά τα καρδερινάκια εκτροφής.
Και το φλωράκι που έχασες εκτροφής υποθέτω είναι? δεν ήξερα ότι είχες και φλώρους στην εκτροφή σου, δεν είδα ποτέ φώτο του.
Κάνε κάτι άμεσα γιατί με φάκες δεν σώνεσαι και θα τα χάσεις όλα!
Κρίμα! στεναχωρήθηκα που διάβασα αυτά τα νέα!

----------


## teo24

ΚΡΙΜΑ τα πουλακια Δημητρη.Εγω σωθηκα πιο  παλια με ποντικαπαγιδα με κολλα,πανω σε μια μονο ειχα βρει 3 ποντικια.

----------


## petra

Δημητρη αν μενεις παραθαλασσια λογικο ειναι να μην εχετε κουκουβαγιες. αλλα αλλα αν μενεις πιο ορεινα σιγουρα θα εχετε πολλα αρπακτικα πουλια που δεν φανταζεσαι.

----------


## mitsman

Ανδρεα εχεις δει καθόλου τα κλουβιά μου??? δεν ειναι κλουβια!!! ειναι κλουβες...... στο προηγουμενο σπιτι που εμενα ηταν ολα υπολογισμενα... αλλα λογω οικονομικων μετακομισα..... τα κλουβια ειναι προχειρα στην ταρατσα.... ειναι το τελευταιο πραγμα που περιμενα στη Ναξο και σε ταρατσα.....

τα κλουβια δεν γινεται να μπει δευτερο συρμα αλλα ουτε και σιτα.... ειναι τεραστια!!!!!! τελος του μηνα πιανω δευτερη δουλεια και θα φτιαξω ενα μινι εκτροφειο.... εκει θα ειναι ολα οπως τα θελω...


φευγουμε εκτος  θεματος αλλα ναι.... τα φλωρια ειναι εκτροφης!!! δαχτυλιδωμενα με κλειστου τυπου δαχτυλιδια ... φωτο απο τα 3 που μου εχουν μεινει οταν ειναι ο καιρος τους!!!! δεν σας εχω αφησει ποτε ετσι!!!!

----------


## andreascrete

Bάλε φώτο σου σύντομα να τα δούμε τα φλωράκια!!!!! ....... τρελαίνομαι για φλώρια εκτροφής! :: , είναι απο τα αγαπημένα μου πουλιά, όπως και τα υβρίδια με αγριόπουλα.
Εγώ είχα κλούβες ολόκληρες που έμπαινες και εσύ μέσα και όμως τις είχα ντύσει με σίτα μόλις έχασα πουλιά, σε ένα βράδυ! ....είναι κόπος αλλά γίνεται και στις δικές σου...μόνο του σπανού τα γένια δεν γίνονται!
Βρές τρόπο να περιορίσεις επιθέσεις!...εν ανάγκη σκέπαζε τα κλουβιά το βράδυ με μουσαμά η σεντόνια....αν είναι κουκουβάγια που μάλλον αυτό νομίζω ότι είναι θα σταματήσει (κουκουβάγιες υπάρχουν παντού σε όλη την ελλάδα και νησιά και μέσα στην πόλη ακόμα! ...απλά δεν τις βλέπουμε εμείς!), αλλά αν είναι ποντικός δεν θα σταματήσει εκεί!
Ελπίζω το καρδερινάκι να είναι το τελευταίο, κρίμα το πουλάκι! τα χαιρόμουν στις φώτο που μας έδειχνες!

----------


## Nick

Δημήτρη μπορείς να τα κλείσεις με δίχτυ ψαρέματος...να κάνεις μία προστατευτική τέντα ας πούμε.
Κρίμα για το μικρό.

----------


## jk21

ή με σκιαστρο πρασινο 

ΜΗΤΣΟ κριμα ...

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι για τον νεοσσο σου Δημητρη, να σου ζησουν τα υπολοιπα και συντομα στο κλαδι!! ευχομαι να πιασεις τον μπαγασα!  στειλε τον εξοριστο σε αλλο νησι.

----------


## mitsman

Σημερα τα χώρισα απο τους γονεις.... 43 μερες μετα.... ετρωγαν και επιναν μονα!!!!!!! Για να δουμε.... θα πανε ΟΛΑ ??? για να δουμε!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ !   


Θα πάνε ! ... για να μην μου βαλεις τις φωνες για τα κεφαλαια  ::

----------


## thanasissin

Mια χαρα θα πανε. καλη συνεχεια. εγω τα δικα μου θα τα χωρισω περιπου στις τριαντα

----------


## mitsman

Απο Δευτερα περιμενω και ειδικο σκεύασμα για το κοκκίνισμα της μάσκας!!! για να δουμε τι θα κανει!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχααχχαχ  αχααχαχαχαχα


Πλακα κανω στον jk21 ... αλλα επειδη φοβαμαι μην μου μεινει το λεω οτι κανω πλακα!!!!

----------


## aeras

Μην μου πειράζεις τον Δημήτρη, τι τα θέλεις τα παλιοπρόσθετα?

----------


## mitsman

Ενας καλος ,κοινος μας φιλος (με την Δημητρη) μου στελνει μνμ συνεχεια!!!!! χα αχ χα χα

Και μου λεει παρε αυτο... παρε εκεινο.....

και εγω δεν ξερω τι να κανω και τα παιρνω... χα χα χαχαχααχαα

----------


## jk21

ακου με << την >>  ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ .... Τι παιρνεις και δεν μας δινεις ;

τον καλο σου φιλο τον ρωτησες αν αυτος τα δινει  αυτα που σου λεει;   :winky: 

πλακα πλακα τωρα τελευταια καπου πηρε το ματι μου ενα δικο του γαρδελι με κατακοκκινη μασκα ... κοιταω δαχτυλιδι υπαρχει ... αρα κλουβισιο.ταραξακο και αγκαθια να δινει καθε μερα .....χλωμοοοοο   .δεν !   :sad:   ποιος ξερει τι ανακαλυψε παλι ... και τσαφ το βρηκα ! 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20655201

εδω και καιρο συστηματικα κατηγορει το ταλαιπωρο το φυκακι την σπιρουλινα για τοξικοτητα και εντελως τυχαια ειναι απο τις καλυτερες πηγες λουτεινης ! ετσι εξηγειται  ::  .......

----------


## mitsman

Γιατι δεν τον ρωτας αν δινει και κατι αλλο να μας πει και εμας!

----------


## jk21

ειναι σαν να τον ρωτησα  :wink:   αυτοι οι καρδεριναδες παντως ειναι πολυ mustique τυποι στις συνταγες τους !! ::

----------


## mitsman

Αν και δεν θεωρουμε σε καμμια περιπτωση καρδερινας, αν ποτε καταφερω να γινω τοτε δεν θα κρυβω τιποτα!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

> εχει φαει 3 διαφορετικα πουλια 3 τελειως διαφορετικες ημερομηνιες.... δεν ξερω ποτε να το περιμενω...... αλλα κατι θα σκεφτω...... εχω γεμισει τον κοσμο φακες για αρχη......


Ο δαίμων του τυπογραφείου...! Διάβαζα προχτές το ποστ σου και αντί για φάκες, διάβασα φακ*έ*ς... Και αναρωτήθηκα, καλά, φακές άπλωσε; Ποιο ζωάκι τρελαίνεται τόσο για φακές που θα πάει να τσιμπήσει με τέτοιο δόλωμα;; (Απο εκεί φαίνεται ότι αυτός που έχει ποντίκια για πετς, δεν αναγνωρίζει τη λέξη με τον τόνο στο "α"  :Happy:   :Happy:  ). Χαχαχα!
Πέρα από την πλάκα, Δημήτρη λυπάμαι πολύ για το μικρό... Όλα πανέμορφα είναι κι έκανες τοσο κοπο να τα μεγαλώσεις. Πολύ κρ´ιμα, εύχομαι αυτή να ηταν και η τελευταία επίθεση και να βρεθεί τρόπος να τα προστατεύσεις πλήρως τα πουλάκια... Να σου ζήσουν όλα!! Μπράβο για ολα, από την αρχή μέχρι και τώρα!

----------


## ggamb

να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι σχετικό με την κανάρα και τα μικρά καρδερινάκια, όπως εχω αναφέρει και αλλού παλεότερα έκανα εκτροφή καναρινιών και τώρα μετά απο ένα διάστημα πάυσης ξαναρχίζω. Τότε λοιπόν είχα μία κανάρα που στην δεύτερη γέννα έκανε μόνο ένα αυγό και εγω έκανα μια "αμαρτία" πηρα απο μια φωλιά καρδερίνας απο τον κήπο μου ένα αυγό και το έβαλα στην κανάρα (συγχωρούμαι γιατί ήμουν 12 χρονών!). Το δικό της αυγό δεν βγήκε αλλα το καρδερινάκι βγήκε! όμως η κανάρα δεν το τάιζε! δεν ήταν κακή μητέρα την είχα βάλει αρκετές φορές στο παρελθόν και πάντα τάιζε τα μικρά της. Καθόταν πανω του αλλα δεν το τάιζε δεν ήξερα τότε για τα έτοιμα μείγματα τα'ί' σματος αλλα μπορει και να μήν υπήρχαν, και εχασα το καρδερινάκι! στην κανονική του μητέρα δεν μπορουσα να το βάλλω γιατι μια βροχή είχε καταστρέψει την φωλιά της απο τότε που κλωσούσε! παράταση ζωής είχε πάρει το καρδερινάκι! στο θέμα τωρα: μήπως οι κανάρες αναγνωρίζουν τα καρδερινάκια οτι δεν είναι δικά τους? γιατι και η δικιά σου δεν τα τάιζε? αλλα δέν το εγκατέλειπε συνέχιζε να το ζεστένει!

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι μια καλη απορια.... γιατι αφου τα ζεσταινε και δεν τα αφηνε δεν τα ταιζε.... εμενα το μυαλο μου πηγε στο πολυ στενο ραμφος της καρδερινας.... ισως δεν μπορουσε!!!

----------


## adreas

Το  κάνουνε  πολλές  φορές να  είναι  πολύ προστατευτικές και  δεν  ταΐζουν τα  μικρά. Απλά  κάθονται και τα  ζεσταίνουν Μια  άλλη περίπτωση  είναι  να μην  είναι  ο αρσενικός  μέσα  για να  την  ταΐσει και αυτή  με  τη σειρά της  το  μικρό το  θέλουν  και  αυτό  ορισμένες.  Για  αυτό   βάζουμε ένα αρσενικό  είτε  καρδερίνα είτε  καναρίνι  να  κάνει  αυτή τη  δουλειά.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> εμενα το μυαλο μου πηγε στο πολυ στενο ραμφος της καρδερινας.... ισως δεν μπορουσε!!!


αυτο να μην το ξανασκεφτεις, ενα ζευγαρι καναρινια μπορει να μεγαλωσει γαρδελακια απο την πρωτη μερα που θα βγουν απο το αυγο.
αν το ζευγαρι καναρινια ειναι υγειες και σωστα προετοιμασμενο και ειναι απο καλα ''αιματα''.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> μήπως οι κανάρες αναγνωρίζουν τα καρδερινάκια οτι δεν είναι δικά τους? γιατι και η δικιά σου δεν τα τάιζε? αλλα δέν το εγκατέλειπε συνέχιζε να το ζεστένει!


η γνώμη μου είναι ότι ελάχιστα (έως καθόλου) είναι τα πουλιά που αναγνωρίζουν αν τα πουλάκια δεν είναι δικά τους. 
Για το αν και πότε θα τα αναλάβουν, εξαρτάτε από τι ηλικία έχουν τα γαρδελάκια όταν τα βάζουμε στο ζευγάρι καναρίνια και σε τι φάση βρίσκεται το ζευγάρι. 
Μέχρι να τα αναλάβουν  βοηθάμε και εμείς ταΐζοντας. ύστερα από 4-5 ημέρες θα αρχίσουν να τα ταΐζουν. Αν τα πουλάκια έχουν βγει από την φωλιά καλύτερα είναι να τα βάλουμε σε κλουβί με αρσενικό καναρίνι (αν δεν έχουμε ζευγάρι) παρά με κανάρα μόνη της.


το μεγάλο λάθος για μένα είναι ότι κάποιοι βάζουν μόνη της την κανάρα να μεγαλώσει τα μικρά (είτε καναρινάκια, είτε γαρδελάκια).
Υπάρχουν κανάρες που είναι πολύ καλές και τα καταφέρνουν μόνες αλλά και τότε δεν πρέπει να κουράσουμε ένα τέτοιο πουλί για να το έχουμε για πολλά χρόνια.
Στην διάρκεια του κλωσήματος αν η κανάρα δεν έχει προετοιμαστεί σωστά και όταν δεν έχει τον αρσενικό μέσα για να την ταΐζει εξαντλείτε και δεν ταΐζει τα μικρά η ακόμα μπορεί και να ψοφήσει και η ίδια μέσα στην φωλιά.

----------


## Sandra

Δημήτρη κουκλάκια τα μικρά σου! Να σου ζήσουν!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Δυστυχω τον μπαμπα και δυο μικρα τα εφαγε κουκουβαγια..... 
το ενα μικρο με την μαμα του ειναι στα καλυτερα χερια ( jk21)
και το τελευταιο μικρο το εχω εγω!!!

Πλέον τα πουλακια ειναι μεσα σε δωματιο και δεν κινδινευουν απο τιποτα!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

του χρονου θα εχεις καλυτερα και περισσοτερα.

και όπως θα έλεγαν οι παλιοί, να τους βγει το μάτι αυτών που στα μάτιασαν. ::

----------


## mitsman

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι το ενα μου ζευγαρακι ειναι πολυ αγαπημενο!!!! κοιμουνται διπλα διπλα και ειναι ολη την ωρα στο ιδιο κλαδι και δεν αποχωριζεται το ενα το αλλο... το κακο ειναι οτι ειναι φετιναρια και τα 2!!!
Πλεονεκτημα μου δινει οτι τα πουλια τα εχω μαζι απο τωρα και μαλιστα χωρις χωρισμα ενω περυσι τα πουλια τα εβαλα μαζι να γνωριστουν τον Ιανουαριο αν θυμαμαι καλα, ισως και πιο αργα!!!!
Το δευτερο ζευγαρι παλι φετιναρια,  ειναι στο ιδιο κλουβι χωρις να εχω τσακωμους αλλα δεν κοιμουνται και αγκαλια!!!

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειναι τοσο ωραια που και τιποτα να μην κανουν δεν με νοιαζει.... καλα να ειναι τα πουλακια!!

----------


## jk21

> η γνώμη μου είναι ότι ελάχιστα (έως καθόλου) είναι τα πουλιά που αναγνωρίζουν αν τα πουλάκια δεν είναι δικά τους. 
> Για το αν και πότε θα τα αναλάβουν, εξαρτάτε από τι ηλικία έχουν τα γαρδελάκια όταν τα βάζουμε στο ζευγάρι καναρίνια και σε τι φάση βρίσκεται το ζευγάρι. 
> Μέχρι να τα αναλάβουν  βοηθάμε και εμείς ταΐζοντας. ύστερα από 4-5 ημέρες θα αρχίσουν να τα ταΐζουν.* Αν τα πουλάκια έχουν βγει από την φωλιά καλύτερα* *είναι να τα βάλουμε σε κλουβί με αρσενικό καναρίνι (αν δεν έχουμε ζευγάρι) παρά με κανάρα μόνη της.*
> 
> 
> το μεγάλο λάθος για μένα είναι ότι κάποιοι βάζουν μόνη της την κανάρα να μεγαλώσει τα μικρά (είτε καναρινάκια, είτε γαρδελάκια).
> Υπάρχουν κανάρες που είναι πολύ καλές και τα καταφέρνουν μόνες αλλά και τότε δεν πρέπει να κουράσουμε ένα τέτοιο πουλί για να το έχουμε για πολλά χρόνια.
> Στην διάρκεια του κλωσήματος αν η κανάρα δεν έχει προετοιμαστεί σωστά και όταν δεν έχει τον αρσενικό μέσα για να την ταΐζει εξαντλείτε και δεν ταΐζει τα μικρά η ακόμα μπορεί και να ψοφήσει και η ίδια μέσα στην φωλιά.


σωστοτατο ,αρκει να εχουμε αφησει τον πατερα μεσα στο κλουβι και να ξερει οτι ειναι δικα του .γιατι ως γνωστον ,δεν ειναι λιγοι που εχουν τα αρσενικα πουλια τους για επιβητορες περα δωθε απο κλουβι σε κλουβι  ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

Δημήτρη εγώ δεν είχα ποτέ πουλί επιβήτορα και δεν ξέρω πως συμπεριφέρονται. 

εγώ αυτά που γράφω είναι για ζευγάρι καναρίνια (''παρένθετοι γονείς'') που θα αναλάβουν να μεγαλώσουν ξένα πουλάκια.

το αρσενικό θα κάνει την ''δουλειά'' της παραμάνας καναρας, (σε περιπτωση που δεν υπαρχει ζευγαρι παρα μονο αρσενικο) όταν τα ξένα πουλάκια (όχι τα δικά του) είναι σε ηλικία που έχουν σκαρίσει.

----------


## jk21

εγω απλα διευρκινισα τη σκεψη μου πανω στη δικη σου ... και δεν στοχευα φυσικα εσενα .... 
εχω διακρινει απο καιρο την αρνητικη σου θεση απεναντι στην ιδεα επιβητορας ! 

ειναι κατι που με ενοχλει πολυ σαν τροπος αντιμετωπισης των πουλιων απο τους εκτροφεις .εννοω παντα την μεταχειριση μετακινησης αρσενικου εν μεσω αναπαραγωγης και οχι της συνυπαρξης του στον ιδιο χωρο (αρκει να ειναι ο καταλληλος ) με πανω απο ενα θηλυκα (εννοειται μεχρι 2 ) οπου ειναι παρων στη διαδιακασια αναπαραγωγης και στις δυο θηλυκες .για μενα και σαν παρενεργειες και σαν σκεψη (ηθικα ) στην ορνιθοκουλτουρα που εχουμε εδω μεσα ,ο επιβητωρ ειναι κατι <<ξενο>> και λαθος

----------


## ggamb

δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά μπορουμε να βάλουμε ξένα εγκαταλελημένα μικρα σε φωλιά κανάρας και να τα δεχτεί? και να βάλουμε μικρά σε κάναρο που δεν είναι δικά του και να τα τα'ί'σεί? πρεπει να εχει δικά του μικρά ή δεν είναι απαραίτητο? π.χ. αν οι γονείς κάποιων μικρών τα εγκαταλήψουν ή τα τσιμπανε μπορούμε να τα δώσουμε σε έναν κάναρο?

----------


## jk21

οι καναροι λιγο δυσκολο αλλα οχι απιθανο .οι καναρες συχνα το κανουν .να δινεις μικρα σε καναρα μονο αν τα εγκαταλειψουν οι γονεις ,οχι οταν τα τσιμπανε .ξερεις τα πουλια δεν εχουν χερια για να ριχνουν καμμια στα οπισθια ,οπως κανανε οι δικοι  μας γονεις οταν ζουρζουβουλευαμε  ... βεβαια αλλο να τσιμπανε ενα νεοσσο 20 ημερων και αλλο να τσιμπα ο πατερας εναν 5 ημερων και να τσακωνετε για αυτο με τη μανα ... τοτε μαζι σου ! ειδικα οταν βλεπουμε επιθετικοτητα του γονεα πανω απο τις 25 ημερες ειναι γιατι θελουν να απανεξαρτητοποιησουν τους μαμομπαμποθρεφτους νεοσσους .αν τους αφαιρεσουμε για να τους σωσουμε ,θα μεινουν νηστικοι και θα στρεσσαριστουν με ασχημα βραχυπροθεσμα ή μεσοπροθεσμα αποτελεσματα !

οι καναροι και τα δικα τους παιδια να εχουν διπλα τους ,αν τους ειχαμε αφαιρεσει  πριν την εκολλαψη και τους απομακρυναμε ,οταν τους  επιστρεψουμε να βατεψουν για την επομενη γεννα και να ταισουν οσο η θηλυκια ξανακλωσσα ... δεν αναγνωριζουν ουδεν λαθος μετα την απομακρυνση απο το ταμειο !

----------


## adreas

Ποιος  έχει  παιδιά παρατηρήσει  γιατί  στο ζευγάρι  καρδερίνα  κανάρα δεν  συμβαίνει  σχεδόν ποτέ  επιθετική  συμπεριφορά σε  40άρια  κλουβιά ενώ  σε  καρδερίνες έχουμε  πολλά  απρόοπτα σε  90άρια  κλουβιά από  την  πλευρά του  αρσενικού;

----------


## mitsman

> Ποιος  έχει  παιδιά παρατηρήσει  γιατί  στο ζευγάρι  καρδερίνα  κανάρα δεν  συμβαίνει  σχεδόν ποτέ  επιθετική  συμπεριφορά σε  40άρια  κλουβιά ενώ  σε  καρδερίνες έχουμε  πολλά  απρόοπτα σε  90άρια  κλουβιά από  την  πλευρά του  αρσενικού;


Εμενα καρδερινα την πρωτη μου χρονια σκοτωσε καναρα μου σε 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα.... τωρα σε 90αρα ζευγαρι καρδερινες χωρις χωρισμα ειναι μια χαρα!!!!
Ειναι σωστο να το κανω αυτο ΑΝδρεα??? η πρεπει να βαλω χωρισμα??

----------


## adreas

Μια  χαρά  είσαι ούτως  η  άλλος  υπάρχουν και  οι  2  θεωρίες  μαζί και  χώρια.

----------


## mitsman

Εσυ τι κανεις???? τι μειγμα τροφης εχεις αυτη την περιοδο????? αν επιτρεπεται βεβαια!

----------


## adreas

Το  Μανιτόμπα έχω

----------


## mitsman

Ποιο απο ολα??? το carduelidi???? και την ανοιξη πως κανεις αυξηση των σπορων???? αυτο το μειγμα ειχει της παναγιας τα ματια... και εγω το ιδιο δινω!

----------


## adreas

Όχι  το Premium  δίνω και  αυξάνω  με το  μείγμα  που  γράφεις  και αγκάθι.  Για  του  χρόνου  θα  βάλω  και τα  τρία  μείγματα που  έχει  για ιθαγενή.  Απλά  για να  νιώσουν  τη διαφορά  πρέπει  να τα  ζορίσεις  τώρα να  κόβεις  πολλά από  ότι  δίνεις και  για  να μην  ξεχνιούνται  θα  βάζεις  από  λίγο. Βασικά πιστεύω  όταν έχει  ισορροπημένη διατροφή  θα  πάει παντού  σε  ότι  βάζειςόταν  δεν έχουν  φάει  όλους  τους λιπαρούς σπόρους  και  νιώθουν σκασμένα.
Εσύ  έβγαλες  πουλιά τα  κατάφερες  τη μια  χρονιά  δεν  ξέρω  αν  πήγες  για  δεύτερη  τη χρονιά  που  έβγαλες θα  πας  πίσω και  να  λογαριάσεις τι  έτρωγαν  τότε τι  τρώνε  την  επιτυχημένη  περίοδο της  αναπαραγωγής  και  κάπου  εκεί  είναι  το μυστικό!!!

----------


## jk21

Βασικα αν δουμε τα δυο μιγματα  ,οι ελλειψεις του cardelliko premium σε σχεση με το carduellidi  ειναι  η δακτυλις (εχει ομως σπορους γρασιδιου ,υποθετω αλλο ειδος αφου και η δακτυλις γρασιδι ειναι και οχι κατι ακριβο για να κανει τη διαφορα )  , ο σησαμοσπορος ,ο σπορος βασιλικου ,το teasel thistle (selvatico ) ,o ντοματοσπορος  ,η βρωμη ,το millet και το καρθαμο . η ελλειψη τα δακτυλιδος δεν ειναι σοβαρη ,βασιλικο ο Ανδρεας αποκλειεται να μην εχει δωσει ,δινει και αγκαθι ξεχωρα ,το millet δεν ειναι σημαντικοτερο απο το κεχρι ,το καρθαμο ειναι κυριως για  major ,η βρωμη ειναι σημαντικη αλλα μπορει παμφθηνα να προστεθει και ο ντοματοσπορος μαλλον ειναι εξεζητημενος .δεν ξερω βεβαια τα ποσοστα σημαντικων σπορων πχ περιλα ,κια ή μαρουλοσπορου για να δω μηπως εκει αξιζει να παει καποιος στην carduellidi . το θετικο της βεβαια ειναι οτι δεν εχει μεσα το (σιχαμα για μενα ) μαυρο ρουπσεν ,που αν βεβαια ειναι σε ποσοστα πολύ μικρα κατω του 5% ,δεν ειναι κατι πολυ ασχημο .η premium εχει και κανναβουρι που η αλλη δεν εχει και για μενα ειναι θετικο .

τωρα ποσο τα ζοριζεις βρε ΑΝΔΡΕΑ κοβοντας τους μερικους εξεζητημενους σπορους ,αλλα δινοντας τους οτι ομορφο εχει καθε εποχη η φυση ... λιγο τους νοιαζει οταν τους δινεις  τους φυσικους σπορους καθε εποχης ... 
*

Νίζερ - κεχρί - καναβούρι - λινάρι χρυσό - σπόροι γρασιδιού - περίλλα - μαρουλόσπορος(λευκός & μαύρος) - ραδικόσπορος - ρούψεν(κόκκινο & μαύρο) - παπαρούνα μπλέ - μπέλλα ντι νόττε - κία - αγριομαρουλόσπορος - αγριόσπορους - ηλιόσπορο υβρίδιο




MANITOBA-CARDUELIDI

Δακτύλις, Ραδικόσπορος, ΚεχρίΚαναδά, ΛευκήΠερίλλα, Μαρουλόσποροςλευκός, Γαϊδουράγκαθο (mariano), ΧρυσόςΛιναρόσπορος,Μαρουλόσποροςμαύρος, Παπαρουνόσπορος, Κία, Σπόροςνυχτολούλουδο (bella di notte), Σισαμόσπορος, Γαϊδουράγκαθο (selvatico),Αγριόσποροιλιβαδιού, Ντοματόσπορος, Σπόροςβασιλικού, ΝίζερΙνδίας, Ρούψενκόκκινο, Υβρίδιομαύρουηλιόσπορου, Γρασίδιψιλό,Αποφλοιωμένηβρώμη, ΛευκόΜιλέτ, Κάρθαμο. 
*

----------


## οδυσσέας

> δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά μπορουμε να βάλουμε ξένα εγκαταλελημένα μικρα σε φωλιά κανάρας και να τα δεχτεί? και να βάλουμε μικρά σε κάναρο που δεν είναι δικά του και να τα τα'ί'σεί? πρεπει να εχει δικά του μικρά ή δεν είναι απαραίτητο? π.χ. αν οι γονείς κάποιων μικρών τα εγκαταλήψουν ή τα τσιμπανε μπορούμε να τα δώσουμε σε έναν κάναρο?


Ναι Γιωργο πολυ καλα καταλαβες οσα εγραψα. ο καναρος δεν χρειαζεται να εχει δικα του πουλια για να ταϊσει τα ξενα. ο καναρος 
πρεπει να εχει αρκετο λιπος για να μην εξαντληθει απο το ταϊσμα.



στην καναρα η αλαγη πρεπει να γινει το βραδυ. τα αλαζουμε περιμενουμε να κατσει η καναρα στη φωλια και αμεσως σβηνουμε το φως.


*αυτα που γραφω τα εχω κανει στα δικα μου πουλια (και τα εχει κανει και αυτος που μου τα εμαθε), που ηξερα πως συμπεριφερονται, μην με βρισεται αν στα δικα σας δεν γινει οπως τα λεω. :Anim 63:

----------


## οδυσσέας

> οι καναροι λιγο δυσκολο αλλα οχι απιθανο .οι καναρες συχνα το κανουν.


οι καναρες αναλαμβαινουν ποιο ευκολα οτι ειναι μεσα στην φωλια, απο αυγα εως πουλακια πριν σκαρισουν.

οι καναροι που ειναι μονοι οχι ζευγαρι αναλαμβανουν το ταϊσμα απο οταν σκαρισουν τα μικρα και μετα. 





> οι καναροι και τα δικα τους παιδια να εχουν διπλα τους ,αν τους ειχαμε αφαιρεσει πριν την εκολλαψη και τους απομακρυναμε ,οταν τους επιστρεψουμε να βατεψουν για την επομενη γεννα και να ταισουν οσο η θηλυκια ξανακλωσσα ... δεν αναγνωριζουν ουδεν λαθος μετα την απομακρυνση απο το ταμειο !


αυτο ειναι σωστο γιατι ο καναρος βλεπει τα μικρα σαν ''ανταγωνιστες'' και σαν εμποδιο στο ζευγαρωμα του με την καναρα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Ποιος έχει παιδιά παρατηρήσει γιατί στο ζευγάρι καρδερίνα κανάρα δεν συμβαίνει σχεδόν ποτέ επιθετική συμπεριφορά σε 40άρια κλουβιά ενώ σε καρδερίνες έχουμε πολλά απρόοπτα σε 90άρια κλουβιά από την πλευρά του αρσενικού;


Αντρεα υπαρχουν καρδερινες που εχουν επιθετικη συμπεριφορα οπως λεει και ο Δημητρης




> Εμενα καρδερινα την πρωτη μου χρονια σκοτωσε καναρα μου σε 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα....


εχω δει και βιντεο στο youtube με καρδερινα να τρωει ακομα και μικρα (δεν το βαζω εδω αν θες να στο στειλω με π.μ.) σε τετοιο κλουβι.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> τωρα σε 90αρα ζευγαρι καρδερινες χωρις χωρισμα ειναι μια χαρα!!!!
> Ειναι σωστο να το κανω αυτο ΑΝδρεα??? η πρεπει να βαλω χωρισμα??


εγώ τα ζευγάρια που είχαν ταιριάξει τα άφηνα όλο το χρόνο μαζί. πιστεύω ότι είναι η καλύτερη μέθοδο για να είναι καλοί γονείς.
από εσένα εξαρτάτε πως θα ''εκπαιδεύσεις'' τα πουλιά να είναι καλοί γονείς. όχι σπασμωδικές κινήσεις μια χώρισμα μια μαζί η το ένα η το άλλο.
Η επιτυχία είναι στα σωστά πουλιά, μην τρελαίνεσαι στο ποιο μίγμα σπόρων θα δώσεις, αυτό είναι σημαντικό ως προς την υγεία όχι στο πύρωμα των πουλιών. Ένα υγιές πουλί με ένα μείγμα καθαρό και η αύξηση της αυγοτροφής, η του σκέτου αυγού από Ιανουάριο και μετά, συν το μεγάλωμα της ημέρας τα πουλιά θα πυρώσουν σωστά.

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ η αναφορα μου ειναι καθαρα σε αρσενικα καναρινια  που μπηκαν ξανα στο μισο της ζευγαρωστρας (τους ειχαν αφαιρεσει και τα μεγαλωνε η θηλυκια ) με τα μικρα τους και στο αλλο μισο η καναρα ,την οποια απλα βατεψανε και μετα τους χωρισανε ξανα ή τους αφηνανε μονο πρωι να την βατευουν και μετα τους ειχαν ξεχωρα διπλα με τα μικρα ,με το φοβο μην ενοχλησουν την μανα .εχω πολλες αναφορες (και δημοσιες θυμαμαι και περυσι και προπερσι εδω καποιες ) που οι καναροι δεν τα αποδεχοντουσαν .δεν ξερω και δεν εχω γνωμη αν σε εντελως αποσπασμενους καναρους σε αλλο χωρο βαλουν μικρα ,αν θα τα ταισουν .δεν ειναι κατι που θα περιμενα ,αλλα για να το λες στα δικα σου συμβαινει !

----------


## mitsman

Περυσι  εγω αυτο που καταλαβα ηταν οτι με τα πολυβιταμινουχα και ολα τα προσθετα οδηγησα τα πουλια σε αναπαραγωγη πολυ γρηγορα.... φετος δεν θα προσπαθησω για κατι τετοιο!!!
Το κλουβι μου εχει ολο τον χρονο μεσα:
1. Μειγμα για καρδερινες της manitoba (τον χειμωνα το αραιωνω λιγο με μειγμα καναρινιων της ιδιας εταιριας)
2. Καθαρό νερακι
3. Ενεργό ανθρακα (καρβουνακι)
4. grit
5. Σουπιοκόκκαλο
6. Μειγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων
7. Νιφάδες βρώμης

Μια φορα τον μηνα για 5 συνεχομενες μερες δινω πολυβιταμινουχα


Την ανοιξη θα μπω με αυγοτροφη που δοκιμασα περυσι που ειχε απολυτη επιτυχια και την τιμανε και με το παραπανω!

----------


## adreas

Κώστα  η  αύξηση των  σπόρων  και τροφής  γενικότερα    λειτουργεί στην  καρδερίνα  ότι  ναήρθε  η άνοιξη  βέβαια  μαζί με  την  αύξηση της  μέρας  και κανένα  διατροφικό  συμπλήρωμα και  καμία  Ε δεν  συμβάλει  σε  αυτό  απλώς βοηθάει.Για  αυτό  άλλωστε και  κάνει  τη φωλιά  της  εκεί που  έχει τροφή  σχεδόν κάτω  από  τη φωλιά  της  το  νερό  δεν την πειράζει  και  τόσο 1  η  2  φορές  την  ημέρα  είναι αρκετό  γιατί  τραβάει την  υγρασία  που  έχουν  τα  ημιώριμα  σπόρια στη  φύση.
  Δημήτρη μήπως  το  γάλα του  νεοσσού  βοήθησε περισσότερο  από  τα πολυβιταμινούχα  που  έδινες λέω  τώρα  εγώ  ταπολυβιταμινούχα  η  πρωτεΐνη;

----------


## mitsman

> Δημήτρη μήπως  το  γάλα του  νεοσσού  βοήθησε περισσότερο  από  τα πολυβιταμινούχα  που  έδινες λέω  τώρα  εγώ  ταπολυβιταμινούχα  η  πρωτεΐνη;


Εγω πιστευω οτι ο συνδιασμος ολων αυτων εφεραν το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα.....
εδινα τοσα πολλα που δεν ξέρω τι απο ολα εκαναν την δουλεια που ηθελα!!!


Ποιος δινει νυφαδες βρωμης στα πουλια?????????? ετσι σκετες σε ταιστρα! το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?

----------


## jk21

σαν νιφαδες ολοκληρες οχι .εχει τυχει να κανω αυγοτροφη προχειρη με νιφαδες τριμμενες σε μουλτι με φρεσκο αυγο .
εδω σπανε σαν παλαβα ολα τους (και ιδιαιτερα οι καρδερινες μου σε σχεση με τα καναρινια ) ολοκληρο καρπο βρωμης ,θα αφηνανε τις νιφαδες που ειναι και << ετοιμο >> πιατο; βρωμη και παλι βρωμη ! και με λιπαρα κατω του 10%

----------


## mitsman

> σαν νιφαδες ολοκληρες οχι .εχει τυχει να κανω αυγοτροφη προχειρη με νιφαδες τριμμενες σε μουλτι με φρεσκο αυγο .
> εδω σπανε σαν παλαβα ολα τους (και ιδιαιτερα οι καρδερινες μου σε σχεση με τα καναρινια ) ολοκληρο καρπο βρωμης ,θα αφηνανε τις νιφαδες που ειναι και << ετοιμο >> πιατο; βρωμη και παλι βρωμη ! και με λιπαρα κατω του 10%


Τι διαφορα εχουν οι νιφαδες απο τον σπορο?????????? εκτος της δεκτικοτητας στα πουλια που ειναι με διαφορα ανωτερη στις νιφαδες!

----------


## mitsman

*



			
				Βρώμη : Το Super-Δημητριακό της Μεσογειακής Διατροφής
			
		

*


> Ψάχνοντας στην παγκόσμια επιστημονική βιβλιογραφία, άρθρα και αναφορές για τις αξίες της Μεσογειακής Διατροφής, θα βρούμε περισσότερες από 1.700 δημοσιευμένες μελέτες που «εκθειάζουν» αυτό το μοναδικό διατροφικό σχήμα.
> Τα οφέλη της Μεσογειακής Διατροφής για την υγεία μας έχουν πλέον καλά τεκμηριωθεί και αφορούν κυρίως στη πρόληψη έναντι χρόνιων νοσημάτων, όπως τα καρδιαγγειακά , ο διαβήτης, οι διάφορες μορφές καρκίνου, αλλά και στη πρόληψη έναντι της μάστιγας της εποχής μας, που δεν είναι άλλη από την παχυσαρκία.
> 
> Η Μεσογειακή Διατροφή, απεικονίζεται με το σχήμα μιας πυραμίδας. Στη βάση αυτής της πυραμίδας βρίσκονται τα δημητριακά όπως η βρώμη, τα οποία και πρέπει να καταναλώνονται σε ημερήσια βάση, στο πλαίσιο ενός ισορροπημένου διαιτολογίου.
> *Η μοναδική θρεπτική αξία των νιφάδων βρώμης*, έγκειται στην πλούσια περιεκτικότητα τους σε βιταμίνες του συμπλέγματος Β, μεταλλικά στοιχεία, ιχνοστοιχεία και φυσικά σε φυτικές ίνες (β-γλυκάνες), των οποίων *η ευεργετική δράση «αγκαλιάζει» το καρδιαγγειακό και το πεπτικό σύστημα.
> 
> Μια μόλις μερίδα των 40 γρ. νιφάδων βρώμης, αρκεί για να καλύψει το 15% των ημερήσιων αναγκών μας σε φυτικές ίνες!!
> *
> Αξίζει να αναφερθεί πως όταν μιλάμε για δημητριακά και Μεσογειακή Διατροφή, αναφερόμαστε σε αδρά επεξεργασμένα δημητριακά και όχι σε προϊόντα δημητριακών που η έντονη επεξεργασία τους τα έχει «απογυμνώσει» από σημαντικά θρεπτικά συστατικά. 
> ...



Αν το εχω μονιμα στο κλουβι υπαρχει κινδυνος λιπους???????

----------


## jk21

οι νιφαδες ειναι απλα σπασμενος σπορος ... αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα (το εβλεπα σε ενα βιντεακι στο youtoube ) περνανε αναμεσα σε δυο τεραστιους κυλινδρους ,σπανε και ισοπεδωνονται που λεμε ... 

αν εχεις μονιμα στο κλουβι ...

αν εχουμε μονιμα στο κλουβι κεχρι σκετο παχαινει; σχετικο .δεν ειναι ουτε το κεχρι ουτε η βρωμη λιπαρος σπορος .και τα δυο εχουν χαμηλα λιπαρα .αν τα πουλια εχουν ανεγελεγκτη ποσοτητα τροφης διαθεσιμης ,σιγουρα αν τρωνε λιπαρους σπορους θα παχυνουν πολυ πιο ευκολα απο το αν φανε την ιδια ποσοτητα αμυλουχων με χαμηλα λιπαρα .το 1γρ λιπους δινει 89 θερμιδες και το 1 γρ υδατανθρακα (αμυλο ) ή πρωτεινης δινει 4 θερμιδες 

αν ομως η τροφη ειναι σε ποσοτητα ,και τα πουλια τους αρεσει η βρωμη και φανε παραπανω  ποσοτητα απο οσο θα τρωγανε λιπαρους μεσα σε μια μερα ,στο τελος της οι υδατανθρακες που δωσανε θερμιδες που δεν εκαψες ο οργανισμος  ,θα μετατραπουν και αυτοι σε λιπωδη ιστο .... αρα τα παντα ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΕΞΕΛΕΓΚΤΑ παχαινουν 

.... ομως πρεπει να εχουμε πολυ ,μα πολυ βουλημικα πουλια για να παχυνουν ειδικα με βρωμη .η βρωμη οπως εγραφε και το κειμενο που εβαλες ,ειναι φουλ στις φυτικες ινες .οι ινες αυτες δεν μεταβολιζονται αλλα αποβαλλονται .επισης οι ινες αυτες ,οταν απορροφουνε νερο στο στομαχι ,διογκωνονται και δινουν αισθημα κορεσμου πιο γρηγορα (πριν προσλαβει και αλλες θερμιδογονες τροφες το πουλι ) .Παραλληλα  εχουν την ιδιοτητα να δεσμευουν απο τον οργανισμο σε στομαχι και εντερο ,τα λιπη και τα παρασυρουν μεσω του εντερου ,τελικα σε αφοδευση μεσω των κουτσουλιων .για αυτο οι φυτικες ειναι λεγονται επισης και διαιτητικες .ετσι ενα διαιτολογιο με λιπαρους σπορους πχ 25% και αμυλουχους 75% ,ειναι πιο διαιτης αν στο 75% η βρωμη κατεχει  οσο γινεται μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο .... για αυτο επιμενω στο 10% στο μιγμα που προτεινω (ασχετα αν εγω βαζω και παραπανω ακομα  ...!!!!)

----------


## Gardelius

*Δημήτρη (mitsman) συγχαρητήρια για όλα!!!!!!!!!!! Ειλικρινά και για μενα (στο μέλλον) για καρδερίνες αλλα και για την φετινή (πρωτη μου) αναπαραγωγή ολα οσα διάβασα (και θα διαβάσω και πάλι...πολλες φορές...) αποτελούν Ευαγγέλιο!!!!!! Για μένα οποιος εχει εκτροφής ... τις εχει <πονέσει>...και ειναι άξιος σεβασμού!!!!!!!*

----------


## giorgos_

> Βασικα αν δουμε τα δυο μιγματα  ,οι ελλειψεις του cardelliko premium σε σχεση με το carduellidi  ειναι  η δακτυλις (εχει ομως σπορους γρασιδιου ,υποθετω αλλο ειδος αφου και η δακτυλις γρασιδι ειναι και οχι κατι ακριβο για να κανει τη διαφορα )  , ο σησαμοσπορος ,ο σπορος βασιλικου ,το teasel thistle (selvatico ) ,o ντοματοσπορος  ,η βρωμη ,το millet και το καρθαμο . η ελλειψη τα δακτυλιδος δεν ειναι σοβαρη ,βασιλικο ο Ανδρεας αποκλειεται να μην εχει δωσει ,δινει και αγκαθι ξεχωρα ,το millet δεν ειναι σημαντικοτερο απο το κεχρι ,το καρθαμο ειναι κυριως για  major ,η βρωμη ειναι σημαντικη αλλα μπορει παμφθηνα να προστεθει και ο ντοματοσπορος μαλλον ειναι εξεζητημενος .δεν ξερω βεβαια τα ποσοστα σημαντικων σπορων πχ περιλα ,κια ή μαρουλοσπορου για να δω μηπως εκει αξιζει να παει καποιος στην carduellidi . το θετικο της βεβαια ειναι οτι δεν εχει μεσα το (σιχαμα για μενα ) μαυρο ρουπσεν ,που αν βεβαια ειναι σε ποσοστα πολύ μικρα κατω του 5% ,δεν ειναι κατι πολυ ασχημο .η premium εχει και κανναβουρι που η αλλη δεν εχει και για μενα ειναι θετικο .
> 
> τωρα ποσο τα ζοριζεις βρε ΑΝΔΡΕΑ κοβοντας τους μερικους εξεζητημενους σπορους ,αλλα δινοντας τους οτι ομορφο εχει καθε εποχη η φυση ... λιγο τους νοιαζει οταν τους δινεις  τους φυσικους σπορους καθε εποχης ... 
> *
> 
> Νίζερ - κεχρί - καναβούρι - λινάρι χρυσό - σπόροι γρασιδιού - περίλλα - μαρουλόσπορος(λευκός & μαύρος) - ραδικόσπορος - ρούψεν(κόκκινο & μαύρο) - παπαρούνα μπλέ - μπέλλα ντι νόττε - κία - αγριομαρουλόσπορος - αγριόσπορους - ηλιόσπορο υβρίδιο
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αγαπητε Δημητρη τα μιγματα της Μανιταμπα εχουν αλλαξει συνθεση τελευταια. Παντως στο carduelidi πριν τα χριστουγεννα που πηρα το τσουβαλι ειδα οτι εχει και κινοα

----------


## geam

κινοα????????????????????????????? μηπως εννοεις περιλα????

----------


## mitsman

περιλλα υπηρχε ετσι κι αλλιως!!!! αν ειναι οντως κινοα ειναι πολλα βηματα μπροστα!

----------


## giorgos_

Κινοα εννοω  :winky:  στο κατω μερος των τσουβαλιων της Μανιτομπα, επειδη η εξωτερικη εμφανιση ειναι ιδια για ολα τα μιγματα, αναγραφεται το μιγμα και στο carduelidi λεει κια και κινοα εξτρα.  :Happy:

----------


## geam

φιλε ευχαριστουμε γιατην πληροφορια!!!!! ξερω καποιον που θα τα κανει επάνω του απο την χαρα του....

----------


## giorgos_

> φιλε ευχαριστουμε γιατην πληροφορια!!!!! ξερω καποιον που θα τα κανει επάνω του απο την χαρα του....


Γι' αυτο το εγραψα  :winky:

----------


## jk21

εεεεεε   6 γεναρη εχει .οχι 1-4 -13 .με βρηκατε μικρο και με κοροιδευται ..... 


και ομως 

http://www.animalhousediscount.com/v...-manitoba.html

*Carduelidi Kg 2,5 MANITOBA*Miscela composta da : Perilla bianca, Erba mazzolina, Lattuga bianca, Cicoria, Niger, Scagliola, Lino oro, Sesamo, Lattuga nera, Rapa, Chia, Camelina, Girasole, Papavero, Bella di notte, Quinoa, Canapuccia, Seme di Abete, Seme di cipresso


οι ιταλοι ειπαν να το ριξουν σε ....  τραχανοσουπες   ( και οποιος καταλαβε καταλαβε )


καλη χρονια ! Γιωργο σε ευχαριστω για το νεο !!!

----------


## giorgos_

Συναδελφε καλη χρονια.  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

συναδελφε; δασκαλος εισαι; ειδικοτητα;

----------


## giorgos_

ΠΕ17.07

----------


## geam

δηλαδη;;;

----------


## jk21

απαντησα στο Γιωργο (giorgos_ ) στο προφιλ του ,να μην χαλαμε το θεμα του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ... ας το πω και τελειωνουμε το off topic

ΠΕ17.07 ειναι τεχνολογος ηλεκτρολογος εκπαιδευτικος (μαλλον σε επαλ οπως εγω ) προερχομενος ομως απο TEI .εγω ειμαι Πε17.04 Ηλεκτρονικος τεχνολογος  απο ΑΣΕΤΕΜ ΣΕΛΕΤΕ (αυτο που σημερα λεγεται ΑΣΠΑΙΤΕ στο σταθμο ειρηνης στο ολυμπιακο σταδιο ) 

και οι orion ,dimitris133 ειναι επισης ΠΕ17 απο σελετε

----------


## Stragalini

είναι το μυστικό για την καλή υγεία τον νεοσσών η χορήγηση ζωικής πρωτεΐνης τις πρώτες 15 μέρες ? και αν ναι πώς την δίνουμε στα  πουλιά μας μέσο σκουληκιών?

----------


## jk21

ολα τα πουλια στη φυση εχουν αναγκη ζωικης πρωτεινης οταν ειναι νεοσσοι !

δεν υπαρχει πιο πληρης ζωικη πρωτεινη ακομα και απο το κρεας ,οσο το ασπραδι του αυγου !!!! 

απο κει και περα εκτος απο πρωτεινη ,τα πουλια ,αναλογα με το ειδος τους (φυτοφαγα ,σποροφαγα ,σαρκοφαγα ) εχουν πχ αναγκη για περισσοτερο σιδηρο ή οχι .Εκει μπορει να << παιζει >> και η αναγκη διατροφης με ζωικο οργανισμο περα του αυγου .Μια καρακαξα και ενα γερακι ,θελει κεφαλι απο καναρινι ,μια καρδερινα της αρκει και η μελιγκρα ή το σκαθαρι και το κοτσυφι ή η τσιχλα που εχει δυνατοτητα να σπαει ασβεστουχα κελυφη ,τρωνε το ακομα πιο θρεπτικο σαλιγκαρι 

το σαλιγκαρι αν ειναι απο ελεγχομενη εκτροφη (καθαρισμενο λιγες μερες με αλευρι ή πιτουρο ) ή το βρουμε κλειστο στη φυση (εχει ηδη καθαριστει μονο του και ειναι σε ναρκη ) αν κιολας βραστει ,ειναι ιδανικη πηγη ! με καλυτερο λογο ασβεστιου φωσφορου απο τα mealworm ,εκτος απο την περιπτωση εκτροφης μεταξοσκωληκα που ειναι ακομα καλυτερος

αν παντως η καρδερινα τρωει και ταιζει αυγο με κροκο (που εχει σιδηρο ) τοτε δεν υπαρχει αναγκη αλλης προσθηκης

----------


## ggamb

> απαντησα στο Γιωργο (giorgos_ ) στο προφιλ του ,να μην χαλαμε το θεμα του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ... ας το πω και τελειωνουμε το off topic
> 
> ΠΕ17.07 ειναι τεχνολογος ηλεκτρολογος εκπαιδευτικος (μαλλον σε επαλ οπως εγω ) προερχομενος ομως απο TEI .εγω ειμαι Πε17.04 Ηλεκτρονικος τεχνολογος  απο ΑΣΕΤΕΜ ΣΕΛΕΤΕ (αυτο που σημερα λεγεται ΑΣΠΑΙΤΕ στο σταθμο ειρηνης στο ολυμπιακο σταδιο ) 
> 
> και οι orion ,dimitris133 ειναι επισης ΠΕ17 απο σελετε


Συγνώμη που συνεχίζω να χαλάω το Θέμα ειμαι και εγω 17.03 απο Α.Σ.ΠΑΙ.Τ.Ε. Ηλεκτρολόγος!

----------


## birdy_num_num

> εεεεεε   6 γεναρη εχει .οχι 1-4 -13 .με βρηκατε μικρο και με κοροιδευται ..... 
> 
> και ομως 
> 
> http://www.animalhousediscount.com/v...-manitoba.html
> 
> *Carduelidi Kg 2,5 MANITOBA*Miscela composta da : Perilla bianca, Erba mazzolina, Lattuga bianca, Cicoria, Niger, Scagliola, Lino oro, Sesamo, Lattuga nera, Rapa, Chia, Camelina, Girasole, Papavero, Bella di notte, Quinoa, Canapuccia, Seme di Abete, Seme di cipresso
> 
> 
> ...




Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα έκανε και για καναρίνια? (σόρυ αν η ερώτηση είναι ηλίθια...)

----------


## jk21

η συγκεκριμενη μπορει να δοθει ,σαν εξτρα μιγμα 1 κουταλι του γλυκου ανα πουλι καθε 5 μερες (εκτος του βασικου που ειναι 1) με το που θα μπει η ανοιξη ,ως μιγμα συνθημα για τον ερχομο της (αρα και της αυξησης της ποικιλιας τροφων στη φυση ) .Οχι σαν βασικο μιγμα ,γιατι θα ηταν παχυντικη

----------

